# Hertz mille xovers and comp speakers



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can anyone help me to shed some light on what is what when it comes to the legendary mlk2 original xovers

I am trying to put together the mlk2 2way comp set and i'm confused with what is available and what i have

What i know for sure is that the mlk2 set consists of an ml-1600 mid and ml-280 tweets.

What i would like to find out is:

1. The ml1600 mids i have there is a hertz logo at the bottom but i have seen another kind that has the hertz logo imprinted in the metal rim in 4 different places -what is the difference

2. I have seen two different types of xovers one is a black box and not see through the other is see trough and looks much nicer same question -what is the difference

Thnx in advance


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

On my authorized-dealer ML 1600s, the Hertz logo is on the bottom. The crossover you want is this one: MLCX 2 TW. Their other crossover is for a 3-way, semi-active system and is oriented toward their 3" midrange and the ML 280 tweeter. But for what you pay for the crossover, you could get a used active processor (almost). Of course then you'll need more amplification channels... up to you. Good crossovers.


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

That's a start Thnks for ur response.
I'm still interested in finding out what is the difference though! 

So the xover model u provided is the one on the picture with the see through cover?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Hertz Mille crossovers do not have a see through cover. Look on the Hertz website.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

The ML1600 currently on sale is the V2 version, with neodymium magnets. This has the logo on the bottom and the stock grille has 2 wide bars across. The ones with logos engraved in the metal are the older (V1) versions. These have mesh grilles with "mille" embossed into the mesh. And regular ferrite magnets. 

New style:









Old style:









I have just bought 3 sets of BNIB V1 Ml1600 drivers, looking forward to receiving them shortly.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> Hertz Mille crossovers do not have a see through cover. Look on the Hertz website.


This is the Mille MLK2 component set (V1).


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> Hertz Mille crossovers do not have a see through cover. Look on the Hertz website.


The first edition did have clear cover crossovers. The second generation does not.

I know because I have a set of the MLK2 components sitting in a box less than 10 feet away from me as I write this. They will be for sale on eBay very soon.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

^ This... The older set of crossover are biamp capable, The newer ones are not.
I have ran both. I have the newer three way set in my work truck right now.
Haters will hate, But they are some of the best I have ran...
If you want to try the newer set of crossovers I have some to sale. In the classifieds...
Here is a vid I donr with my cell phone... http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Shadowmarx1/media/20130119_145328.mp4.html


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

I actually love the way the old ones look like would they work with the v2 mids ?
Also did the tweeters change or the 280's remained the same ?


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Old http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/Doc/pdf_ml280_web.pdf

New
http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/Doc/Hertz_Mille_TechSheet_ML_280.pdf


----------



## Bill Wyko (Nov 8, 2013)

I happen to have some slightly Mille speakers & crossovers laying around, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a set of these Hertz MLCX3 crossovers








They are works of art


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the specs Shadowmarx looks like the older was a little bit more versatile with the big chamber and small chamber 

The new one only shows small chamber like specs but has an spl of 95 versus 91 in the older model

Not sure though if these differences really mean anything or just something that is noticeable on spec sheets ....


Looked for the same thing with 1600 looks identical except the older version had 6 xmax the newer one only 4.5


----------

